# Transfer Express Offers Custom Rhinestone Word Bling



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Make a fashion statement with custom rhinestone word bling from Transfer Express. Available in high-quality crystals or vibrant colored metal stones, in 70 different fonts, this new transfer option makes team, school and group names stand out from the crowd and adds excitement to any text. 

Choose from a stone outline or fill in colors from a palette ranging from gold, silver and copper to fuchsia, pistachio and turquoise.

Transfers are assembled in the United States, with stone sizes selected by expert designers for optimal effect. Pricing is based on square-inch size (launch the Custom Rhinestone Price Calculator), with a setup charge of $25 per order. 

Send your artwork for a price quote or to order. Custom rhinestone orders ship in five working days. To learn more, go to Custom Rhinestone Transfers | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

